# Deplorable



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

OMG that sounds awfull. Its sickening.Whats the world coming too. Oh sure wish i could do something.

can I pass anything on anywhere.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Doreens said:


> OMG that sounds awfull. Its sickening.Whats the world coming too. Oh sure wish i could do something.
> 
> can I pass anything on anywhere.


It is I wish I could take all of them but I can't, did call about the Golden girl and she is been adopted...this shelter needs help. The funny thing is I talked to a new pet store owner the other day, and they are willing to take some of these dogs in to get them new homes, and the Shelter has not responded to their request.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Its so terrible. It would break my heart to see these dogs just hearing it turns my stomach. I just still cant get over the kennels being so full.& people just breeding & breeding . When will is stop.

Alot of the public treating those poor animals like garbage. Oh Im glad the golden is adopted. Oh hearing that dog with parvo thou. my heart breaks.

You shoud have to sit a test befor owing a pet. And then it has to be desexed. I sure hope they can get help.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They should take Humane out of their name, because what they are doing to the dog with Parvo is just criminal. I know sometimes they can get overwhelmed but there is no excuse for that. I wish they would take that pet shop up on their requests. It helps them and it will help the dogs to get homes.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> They should take Humane out of their name, because what they are doing to the dog with Parvo is just criminal. I know sometimes they can get overwhelmed but there is no excuse for that. I wish they would take that pet shop up on their requests. It helps them and it will help the dogs to get homes.


I wish they would take the pet shop up on their request, it would help out a lot of dogs, now the poor parvo gofg, yes it's criminal, I was shocked, stunned, very upset to see a dog suffer like that.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> It is I wish I could take all of them but I can't, did call about the Golden girl and she is been adopted...this shelter needs help. The funny thing is I talked to a new pet store owner the other day, and they are willing to take some of these dogs in to get them new homes, and the Shelter has not responded to their request.


Heidi, I will check with a few of the rescues I work with that take mixed breeds and what not. I will check in the morning and see if there is something that they can do to get these dogs. Sometimes you have to wonder about these shelters. I mean look at poor Bennie. These things are just heartbreaking.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> I wish they would take the pet shop up on their request, it would help out a lot of dogs, now the poor parvo gofg, yes it's criminal, I was shocked, stunned, very upset to see a dog suffer like that.


Heidi, isnt there someone you can call to report them to let this dog suffer like that. I know with us here, if we have any issues like that at our shelter here, we contact our councilman or woman and they take action. I know New York does a lot of things differently but you know it cant hurt. Our shelter was really screwing up not that long ago and we reported it to our councilman and whatever he did, he had it closed down, fired the entire place and rehired new people. So I mean there has to be something in the meantime maybe???


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Heidi, isnt there someone you can call to report them to let this dog suffer like that. I know with us here, if we have any issues like that at our shelter here, we contact our councilman or woman and they take action. I know New York does a lot of things differently but you know it cant hurt. Our shelter was really screwing up not that long ago and we reported it to our councilman and whatever he did, he had it closed down, fired the entire place and rehired new people. So I mean there has to be something in the meantime maybe???


I'm sure by now they took care of this poor dog, It as there last week, makes you wonder how many of the other ones are gonna come down with parvo, or kennel cough it just blew me away seeing the dog suffer like that. They have 3 to 4 dogs in a kennel due to no space in the kennel . I'm going out there tomorrow to see what's going on.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

oh crap, this is so horrible, i don't know how i could help, if you find any rescues in mi. i could try to transport. god bless you for your efforts, i just don't know what is wrong these days with people.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> I'm sure by now they took care of this poor dog, It as there last week, makes you wonder how many of the other ones are gonna come down with parvo, or kennel cough it just blew me away seeing the dog suffer like that. They have 3 to 4 dogs in a kennel due to no space in the kennel . I'm going out there tomorrow to see what's going on.


Heidi, I will make some phone calls in the morning to some rescue people I know but you know, maybe you should give your counciperson a call. It couldnt hurt. Have them go with you to take a look at the deplorable conditons. The worse case scenario is they say no and maybe point you in the right direction who to get. This is almost criminal from the way it sounds. You might want to just think about getting a politician involved. And I hate to say this BUT, with the Vick thing so much in the spotlight and elections right around the corner, they may look for something like this to jump on and it might get the attention it needs. Its a crappy way of doing it; but you know if it will help the dogs, then go for it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Heidi, I will make some phone calls in the morning to some rescue people I know but you know, maybe you should give your counciperson a call. It couldnt hurt. Have them go with you to take a look at the deplorable conditons. The worse case scenario is they say no and maybe point you in the right direction who to get. This is almost criminal from the way it sounds. You might want to just think about getting a politician involved. And I hate to say this BUT, with the Vick thing so much in the spotlight and elections right around the corner, they may look for something like this to jump on and it might get the attention it needs. Its a crappy way of doing it; but you know if it will help the dogs, then go for it.


That's true, and I know the major of this city very well he's a friend of the family, have to give him a call in the morning


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Heidi36oh said:


> That's true, and I know the major of this city very well he's a friend of the family, have to give him a call in the morning


Even better Heidi and tell him/her that if something isnt done, you will get the press involved. Or tell him you have friends that will so it doesnt get him mad at you. The mayor would be a great one to go for too. Explain the situation and if he has to close it down, so be it. I will be making phone calls to a few people who will be able to help get some of them out of there but this definitely sounds like it needs an iron fist to make this place come around. But its a start Heidi with you talking to him/her. Keep us posted and I will do the same.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just found out that the golden girl is still there too, a man payed for her but never came back to get her, so the shelter said she can go. The rescue here is probably getting her, they will let me know, I'm going this afternoon to see what's going on.

d500- Golden Retriever, female, 8 years old, long hair
Added 8/27/2007


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Called the mayor too waiting on him to call me back.
Got my call he already one the ball, guess some one already mad it public, this was in Sundays paper. I missed it, but I'm so glad there doing something about it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just Bumping up


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

Good Work,hoping For A Good Outcome, Keep Us Posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Haven't heard if they pulled the Golden Girl yet, so will keep you up to date on her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

The rescue got the Golden Girl pulled, she'll be in a foster home for a little while, there was a lot of dogs still there yesterday when I went and some of them looked horrible. We're still working on them.
Some of them been pulled out by another local Rescue, but there's still quite some dogs there. Lot's of Pit's


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that it has been taken public and they are stepping up to the plate and doing something. I hope the paper follows through on this in a couple of weeks to make sure they are really taking care of it. 
I am glad that the golden got pulled and the rescues are able to help some of them.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is just awful. Our shelter is way over crowded and they end up putting down way more dogs than I would like. But if this is the alternative. I would rather they be put out of their misery. No animal should have to suffer like that. And it is only going to cause others to suffer. These diseases are contagious.

I'm hoping that the Vick situation is going to continue to make an impact here. I've heard that they have busted a couple of dog fighting rings here already hopefully they will continue to crack down on them.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> That is just awful. Our shelter is way over crowded and they end up putting down way more dogs than I would like. But if this is the alternative. I would rather they be put out of their misery. No animal should have to suffer like that. And it is only going to cause others to suffer. These diseases are contagious.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Vick situation is going to continue to make an impact here. I've heard that they have busted a couple of dog fighting rings here already hopefully they will continue to crack down on them.


I was in touch with friends out that way that work in some of the rescues and they said that they were working on it or knew people that were pulling as many as they could but they said a few were going to have to be put down because they were just too sick. I PM'd Heidi this evening to let her know that I had been in touch. Just blows my mind.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I was in touch with friends out that way that work in some of the rescues and they said that they were working on it or knew people that were pulling as many as they could but they said a few were going to have to be put down because they were just too sick. I PM'd Heidi this evening to let her know that I had been in touch. Just blows my mind.


Sometimes you have to sacrafice a few to save many. It's not easy, and I'd hate to be in the position to do so. But if putting one dog out of it's misery saves 3 or 4. Then you have to concentrate on the 3 or 4. And try to prevent the situation from occurring again.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> I was in touch with friends out that way that work in some of the rescues and they said that they were working on it or knew people that were pulling as many as they could but they said a few were going to have to be put down because they were just too sick. I PM'd Heidi this evening to let her know that I had been in touch. Just blows my mind.


I seen them and believe me some of these poor dogs need to be either treated by a vet or put out of their misery


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Is there any update?*

Heidi:

*Is there any update?

I would think that the ASPCA, or the Humane Society, or Best Friends network could help!!

Here is the link to contact someone at Best Friends Network!!*
Best Friends Animal Society - Contact Us

General Information
Best Friends Animal Society
5001 Angel Canyon Road
Kanab, Utah 84741-5000
Main phone: (435) 644-2001


Adoptions
Cat adoptions: [email protected]
Dog adoptions: [email protected]
Rabbit adoptions: [email protected]
Horse adoptions: [email protected]
Bird adoptions: [email protected]


Animal Situations 
Help with an animal situation OR placing an animal with Best Friends: [email protected]

GET INVOLVED! Empower yourself with the Best Friends Network website and get help with animal situations locally.


Wildlife Emergencies and Questions
Contact [email protected] or call (435) 644-2001 x 211.


Donations
Questions about donations: [email protected]


Magazine Subscriptions
Questions about the Best Friends magazine subscription: [email protected] 

Changes of Address
[email protected]


Planned Giving - bequests & wills
[email protected]


Angels Rest Pet Memorial Cemetery
[email protected]


Visiting the Sanctuary
Visiting, Tours: [email protected] phone ext. 115 
Volunteering: [email protected] phone ext. 119
Cottage Reservations: [email protected] phone ext. 102


No More Homeless Pets Campaign
Conferences, programs, information: [email protected] 
Corporate sponsorships: [email protected]


Employment 
[email protected]


Humane Education, Internships 
[email protected]


Media Relations
[email protected]


Publications
Magazine: [email protected]


Advertising, Best Friends Magazine 
Sales Manager
Lynda Ottersbach (480) 544-4700
West Coast
Michelle Foster (323) 493-5277
Lisa Dulyea (626) 395 7624
East Coast
Denise Kelly (212) 592-0743 


Not sure who to contact?
E-mail us at [email protected] 

Visit Staff & Bios to learn more about staff and the management team at Best Friends.

***There is also a group in Ohio called the Columbus Dog Connection that are fighting for animal rights and to ban puppy mills.

The Columbus Dog Connection is a great Ohio-based group that is actively fighting the puppy mills there, especially in Holmes County. 
Puppy mills are evil. So why are they allowed to continue their exploitative trade of pets? Dogs, cats and other animals are overbred and kept in very poor unnatural living conditions. These animals enslaved by puppy mills often having health problems, and live in misery. More information about this is available on Columbus Dog Connection's website Columbus Dog Connection *


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

d518

look how dirty this little girl is...how sad


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Heidi:
> 
> *Is there any update?*
> 
> ...


We been working with Cause for Paws here in Chillicothe, she get's out alot and put's them in Foster care. 
I don't know why there allowed to continue but I will look into the Columbus Connetion


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> d518
> 
> look how dirty this little girl is...how sad


Yep and alot of them look just like this little one.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Update, lots of the dogs been placed in Foster care. However there is quite a lot of pit bull's left. I accually didn't look to bad yesterday when I went in to check.


----------

